# Meezerkoko/April's photo thread



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay I feel like this is a long time coming even though I just got into the hobby in Dec. (I ordered my first T then but didn't get it til Jan due to holidays and whatnot).  So far I have 5 T's in my care (I had 2 others but sadly they passed.  A very small sling Hapalopus sp. Columbia 'Pumpkin Patch' who starved itself and a male B. emilia who died either of a bad molt or some problem that happened durring shipping {only had him 18 days and he was very sluggish the whole time}).  I have a few more on order and I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them.  1"+ G. pulchra, 3/4" P. irminia, 2"+ B. vagans, and maybe another 1 or 2 as freebies.  I can't wait til it warms up and I can get them.  

Guess it's time to start posting now.  Some pics are from my phone (Droid Bionic w/ 8 megapixels) and the rest are from my Panasonic DMC-ZR1 12 Megapixel.  

Enjoy :biggrin:

This is Moxxi (yes the name is from Borderlands) B. smithi 3/4-1"

View attachment 114415


This is poor Anastasi who was my first T.  She never ate for the 2 months I had her and I found her dead a few days ago.  She either starved to death, had an unknown defect, or was weakened by the non eating and succumbed to something. Hapalopus sp. Columbia 'Pumpkin Patch' 1/4-1/2"

View attachment 114412
View attachment 114413


This is Dr. Zed (also from Borderlands) C. elegans 1/4" (this is when I first got her in January)

View attachment 114414


And this is my poor Valentino who died of a bad molt presumably.  Or possibly suffered some damage during shipping as he was always extremely sluggish (only had him 18 days).


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

These are his fangs removed from his molt.  Just thought they were cool

View attachment 114426


This is his molt, pretty big too.  Bigger than I thought he was since he never stretched out.

View attachment 114427


And this is him post shed.  I assure you he was prettier in person.  Nice velvety blacks and more vibrant red orange.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

More pics of the C. elegans.  It's a good deal bigger now.  It's about 3/4" or so.  Gorgeous little thing too!  And growing fast.  It eats like crazy and never refuses food.  

The last 3 pics are just of her burrows.  The first 2 out of those are more recent.  As soon as she molted I knew she looked to big for her current burrow and I was right as the next day she excavated like crazy!  The last pic is of what it looked like prior to her molt.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

This is Moxxi again post molt (though she looks like she's ready to burst and I hope that she molts soon because I really don't want to feed her since she's sooo fat.) about 3/4-1"

View attachment 114433


*Drumroll please!!!!*  This is my B. annitha that I was suuuuper excited to get my hands on!  If you are on the lookout for one just message John 3:16 on here.  

View attachment 114435


Same annitha 3/4-1"

View attachment 114436


I was extremely surprised and thrilled when I got my annitha because he also included a B. auratum as a freebie (just because I told him I LOVE Brachys)!  Woooot!  That means I have all 3 Mexican Red Knee varieties and get to watch them grow together and see the differences as they mature.  1/2-3/4"

View attachment 114434


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

I made this pic for my boyfriend to try to get him to like Valentino.  Unfortunately just as he began to like him he kicked the bucket.  We were both sad which was a surprise to me.  I was happy that in the end he liked him but it really sucked because Valentino was still dead 

View attachment 114441


I love this pic of him.  So big and pretty and friendly.

View attachment 114444


Another couple pics of Anastasi.  Being shy.

View attachment 114442


Trying to burrow between my fingers

View attachment 114443


(Note, all these and the last post of pics were taken with the phone.)


----------



## JZC (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice slings. How's old Valentino doing in the freezer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

JZCtarantulafan said:


> Nice slings. How's old Valentino doing in the freezer?


  He's doing well.  A bit cold I'd imagine.  I'll ship him out to you for preservation once I get some money (probably in a month or so.)  And thanks, I thought I had a pretty nice selection of slings.  Can't wait to get more.  


More pics to come in a little while.  4:20 break


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

*Sorry for the intermission.  Back to the T's *

Without any further ado.  I picked up a new friend this week after the loss of my pumpkin patch Anastasi.  It's an Avic avic.  Because of this picture I'd call it a rescue.  That's a hermit crab tank.  Yes that's a toilet paper tube.  No substrate.  No water dish.  What. The. <edit>?
View attachment 114499


This is a comparison between it's old digs and its new fansy schmansy digs :biggrin:

View attachment 114500


A size comparison with a lg can of peaches.

View attachment 114501


A couple of inside shots.

View attachment 114502


I was super surprised that Petco actually had cork tubes and nice ones too.  This one is split up the back almost to the top and makes a perfect arboreal hide.

View attachment 114503



Actually I was surprised all around when I last went to Petco the other day.  I advised them that there was something wrong with the dripper in the baby veiled chameleon cage and they went right to work fixing it!  They even helped me to find the cork bark, took my suggestion about putting a tall plant in with the A. avic that they had (not mine) and told me I should call their help line to help them get rid of the crappy boxes of crickets they get because they know how icky they are and don't like having them there because it makes them look bad and like they don't care for their animals.  I was really quite pleased with everything and everyone I met there.  Yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 22, 2013)

Hide: You're doing it wrong (she/he has 2 legs in the hide)

View attachment 114507


Hide: You're doing it right.  See what I said about it having a perfect split up the back?  Nice and snug.

View attachment 114509


It even came with some really pretty moss and lichen!  Woot!

View attachment 114505


Obligatory vent shot

View attachment 114508


I like this because it sorta shows off the pretty green blue of its feet.

View attachment 114506





Okay well that's it for me for now.  I will add to this once I take more pics of my babies.  Comment and let me know what you think.  By the way the decorative lantern came from Hobby Lobby and I had a coupon for 40% off!  If you want to do a similar built you need to go about lining the inside (between the glass wherever there is exposed material) and line it thinly with a layer of aquarium safe silicone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 25, 2013)

By the way I need help naming my Avic avic, the B. annitha, and B. auratum.  Thanks!!!


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 25, 2013)

Very cool, your T's are cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 10, 2013)

This is my new B. albo that I got for only $15 on craigslist!  It's male but he's small so at least I have time to spend with him, plus he's sweet as pie so I couldn't be happier!

View attachment 115465


I thought he might be premolt when I got him and a day or two ago his bald patch turned dark so yay!  Look how fat that bootie is!

View attachment 115466


This is my new gorgeous girl Marta!  She's having a drink, she was pretty dehydrated when I got her.

View attachment 115467


Marta in her new home.

View attachment 115468


My P. irminia freebie I got today :biggrin:

View attachment 115469


----------



## Nada (Apr 10, 2013)

Great Stuff. Love the little Annitha. I just got a big girl myself. They're awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the lovely little B. vagans I got from GAHerp, awesome guy by the way!!!!!  Anyways, she's bigger than he said too, he said 2-2.5 and she's like 3" and he specifically picked one that's not too defensive or skittish too.  She's a very nice girl! :biggrin: :love:

View attachment 115470


This is the freebie C. fasciatum I got with the vagans!  In addition to the freebie P. irminia!  He gave me a second freebie because we'd had to wait before the weather was nice enough to ship.  And that was my fault to begin with because I wanted priority shipping!  He's sooo awesome!  Don't hesitate to do business with Mike!

View attachment 115471


And another couple pics I shot of Marta.  Her bootie is a lot bigger than Monday when I got her, she was pretty dehydrated. 

View attachment 115472


She's another one that was sold to me as smaller than she was.  I just measured her and she's 4 inches, not 3 like her previous owner had thought.  And I only paid $80!  

View attachment 115473


So yeah, all in all I'm having a pretty good week.  Now I just need to stop buying T's! ..................well maybe after I get a couple more off my list :biggrin:


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 10, 2013)

Nada said:


> Great Stuff. Love the little Annitha. I just got a big girl myself. They're awesome!!!


 Thanks!  I like her myself!  I want to see pics of yours!  I can't wait til she's big, part of the reason why I got my new smithi, I just couldn't wait for them to color up.  Though my little smithi just molted and she now has some black on her legs so maybe in a few more molts she'll have some color.  And the annitha is premolt too.  Looks like I'm going to have a bunch of new suited babies soon!


----------



## Gaherp (Apr 10, 2013)

They look like they settled right in. Glad to hear all made it well, and keep the pics coming. By the way I love the vintage looking enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks!  That was a decorative lantern from hobby lobby.  Got the idea from someone on here.  The irminia and Facsiatum will be getting similar deluxe setups when they're older.  And yeah the P. irminia is just chilling out in the open on its cork bark and the C. fasciatum found the tunnel I made it.  I hope it webs and tunnels a lot.  I gave it a rather nice sized cup.  Do you know what the irminia is in?  Its a salt shaker!  Lol.  I got a salt and pepper shaker at Walmart for $1.  The instant I saw them I thought they'd make excellent arboreal sling enclosures.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Apr 11, 2013)

Poor avic, no room to climb at all. Glad to see it's living the high life in that castle now.

As for names for your slings, you already have one brachy sling named after a borderlands character, why not make them all a matched set? Scarlett, Gaige, Mordecai, etc.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 11, 2013)

Good idea, I'd tried to come up with other female characters from Borderlands but kept drawing a blank beyond Lillith.  Okay then I guess A. avic = Gaige, B. annitha = Scarlett, B. auratum = Bloodwing (since she's a 'Blood knee'),  P. irminia = Mordecai, B. albo = Truffle (because he's so sweet), so the only ones in need of names now are the B. vagans and the C. fasciatum.  Yay!  Thanks for the naming help Scuttlebutt.

And because I can't think of anymore Borderlands names B. vagans = Luna, C. fasciatum = Daphne.

Yay I got all 10 named!!!!!


----------



## Shrike (Apr 11, 2013)

Good stuff April!  I love the Avic enclosure.

You know it's only a matter of time until you get another Hapalopus


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah I know, and a matter of money.  I just wish I had an extra $50 because someone on here is selling a 1" for that.  Which is super cheap!


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 11, 2013)

*The vagans modeled for me and I got a molt!*

I had fun taking pictures of my new lovely girl.  She's settling in nicely and has started laying down web.  She even webbed up the packing bottle!  LOL   :love:

View attachment 115536


Such a lovely girl!  And she's a little sweety too!

View attachment 115534




View attachment 115535


My lovely little B. annitha molted for me this morning.  I thought I'd be waiting a lot longer to see a molt from this pretty girl but she surprised me by going pre molt earlier this week.  I'm still waiting on my auratum but that's fine.  I'm just happy she's starting to get some color other than just being opaque. :love:

View attachment 115537


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 12, 2013)

Fed my A. avic "Gaige" a dubia and took some shots of the aftermath.  

View attachment 115558


These were actually a big pain to take, I had to use a flashlight and the camera and put myself into odd positions in order to be able to.

View attachment 115557


It's worth it though since they turned out nice :biggrin:

View attachment 115559


:love::love::love: OMG I am just in love with Marta!  She's gorgeous and is always moving around and doing weird stuff.  She's also very nice.  

View attachment 115560


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 12, 2013)

Just a different angle of my pretty girl.

View attachment 115562


Marta

View attachment 115561


This is my P. irminia sling, I know it's still very young but I think female.  No epiandrous fusillae that I can see.

View attachment 115563
View attachment 115564


C. fasciatum being coquettish.  :cute:

View attachment 115565


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 12, 2013)

{ Daphne}

View attachment 115566


Such a lovely sling.  I can't wait til she/he's bigger.

View attachment 115567


B. vagans {Luna}

View attachment 115568


{Luna}

View attachment 115569


She's so photogenic!  I love how her carapace looks champagne metallic in the right light!

View attachment 115570


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 12, 2013)

Luna is such a lovely girl.  You'd never guess how small she is in real life from these pictures!

View attachment 115571


My favorite pic so far!  :love:

View attachment 115572


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 16, 2013)

*Molts!  YAY!*

So I'd been waiting on molts still from my C. elegans and my B. albo boy.  Well a couple days ago the C. elegans molted (no pic, nothing impressive or different going on there, hardly even looks like it grew) and last night my B. albo molted and this morning I was able to pull the exuvium.  Well I'd vent sexed him, which seemed very easy since he looked VERY male.  

So this morning I see this and I'm quite confused "why does my boy have a vent?" 

View attachment 115759


And then I lift it and I'm all giddy!!!!!  :biggrin:

View attachment 115758

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 16, 2013)

So these are Truffle's fangs.  So cute and dainty.

View attachment 115763


Silly girl must not like her sub because she typically tries to avoid it at all costs.  She tries to be arboreal, good thing she's not fat and that it's only a 2.5 gal tank.

View attachment 115760


I :love: this shot soooo much!  Totally shows off her good looks!

View attachment 115761


She loves to perch on her skull and watch us.  YAY!  :laugh:

View attachment 115762


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 16, 2013)

Meezerkoko said:


> These are his fangs removed from his molt.  Just thought they were cool
> 
> View attachment 114426
> 
> ...


Looks like a shaggy dog!


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL a little bit yeah, his rump hair was certainly longer than I had thought it was.  LOL.


----------



## Nada (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't you love being wrong when it means you have a female? lol Grats on your (new) girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, I only got her a few weeks ago so male or female she's still pretty new.  Such a sweety though!!!!!


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

*o.0 What's this?  A new package... let's see what's inside *

Look a box!!  I love getting packages!

View attachment 115800


Oooh nice foam insulator, I like this kind!

View attachment 115801


Can you guess?

View attachment 115802


Look an awesome freebie!  Always wanted a Nhandu!

View attachment 115803


And what I actually ordered!  YAY!

View attachment 115804


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

Look so tiny!!!

View attachment 115805


Wait no it's not!

View attachment 115806


Cyute!  It was doing the sling highstep thing.  I tried (and failed) to get a pic of it when it looked like it was the almost threat posturing because it was walking so high.  LOL.  Totally adorable!  :love:

View attachment 115807


I didn't get a chance to measure but it's at least a good inch and a half +.

View attachment 115808


And this is my pretty new baby!!!!!  :love:

View attachment 115809


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

Big black bootie.  Apparently when she was packed up she was light, got here and BLACK!  Can't wait for the molt!

View attachment 115811


Such a cutie.

View attachment 115810


Sold to me as 1.5"+ it measured out at 2.25"+ and it's right about to molt!  Thanks Oreo!!!

View attachment 115812


In its new home.

View attachment 115813


I'm going to wait a couple days til it molts before I name it.

View attachment 115814

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

Nhandu in its new home.  I think I'll call her Violet

View attachment 115818


Yay label maker!  I love when my T's come with little labels I can pull off and reuse.

View attachment 115816


Yay!  Very Useful Box(es) are very useful!

View attachment 115817


Why little lady, why do you insist on being arboreal? :sarcasm:  She got down a minute later though.  At least she's not fat and it's a very small fall if she were to fall.  

View attachment 115815

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow sure didn't look like that when it was sent off, great photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!  They were very cooperative.  It was funny when I got her I half thought she was going to molt in my hand.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to see you got another B. emilia. If you get a boehmei and an albiceps you'll have *every* brachypelma that's common to the hobby (or at least that I can think of)


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 18, 2013)

I may get an albiceps in the future, and maybe a boehmei, however I really dislike looking at big naked spider booties and so the kickieness of the boehmei bothers me some.  I do have an interest in schroederi, they are pretty nice looking.  Klaasi might be one for my collection in the future as well.  I do really love me some brachys!  And if the other species all looked really different I'd be tempted to try to have 1 of each of the 21 differernt ones, however many just look slightly differnt from a vagans so meh.


----------



## Nada (Apr 18, 2013)

Grats on the Emilia, Definitely one of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks!  I can't wait til she molts!


----------

